
RocksDB vs. the world - canadi
http://smalldatum.blogspot.com/2016/02/rocksdb-vs-world-for-loading-linkbench.html
======
coleifer
I'd be very interested in seeing a comparison between storage engines like
rocks, wiredtiger, leveldb, sqlite4-lsm, heck even kyotocabinet and
berkeleydb. The comparison would describe what workload each storage engine
optimizes for, what tradeoffs were made, and a basic feature matrix (multiple
process? transactions / nested transactions? etc).

There are a lot of options out there but beyond pure speed or latency
measures, its hard to get a high level understanding of what distinguishes one
storage engine from the next.

------
Nimsical
So... we should all move to MySQL+Rocks?

Sounds like it's 2005 all over again!

[https://www.pinterest.com/pin/87890630203282087/](https://www.pinterest.com/pin/87890630203282087/)

